# Scammer Alert (ugg im kyle/[email protected]/[email protected])



## JohnnyD19

So over a year ago I made a deal to trade my Ibanez RG7420 for a Washburn 6 string. I included money to ship the guitar and to have the Ibanez set up. In that time the user has come up with every excuse under the stars not to ship the instrument to me. I'm beyond fed up with him. He's stopped responding to my texts as well. I wouldn't recommend dealing with the user ugg im kyle. He's screwed me over big time on this one. I know he's probably never screwed anyone else over and he seems to be pretty popular around here, but this whole situation has been absolutely unprofessional and criminal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would only ever sell to people here taking 100% cash up front and only buy from hardcore gear whores like Mesh, Engage, Adam, Nick, etc...that I know aren't crackheads.


----------



## S-O

Attempt arbitration? Did you use paypal?


----------



## djpharoah

Why you waited more than 2 weeks is beyond me 

Also to drop this a year later?? Are you serious?


----------



## JohnnyD19

I did use paypal. I'll try that. The only reason I'm dropping this right now is because we had been in contact and he'd seemed to be making an effort to ship it at christmas time. Then he stopped replying to text messages and facebook posts. I'm just fed up and needed to vent this out. I don't want anyone to go through the same thing I have. This isn't a personal attack on Kyle. It may look like it, because he seems to be a good guy, but his conduct when it came to this is beyond unprofessional.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Stealthdjentstic said:


> that I know aren't crackheads.


 
They're just hiding it from us so they don't have to share .


----------



## Isan

djpharoah said:


> Why you waited more than 2 weeks is beyond me
> 
> Also to drop this a year later?? Are you serious?



Now admit it! you only entered this thread due to googling "site:sevenstring.org mesh" didnt you ?


----------



## Explorer

It's too bad this deal didn't work out. It's normally better to move on something like this sooner rather than later. 

Since every one of your previous posts was purely in pursuit of buying and trading, and your last post before this topic was over a year ago, I'd like to express regret that you never felt the desire to engage more with your fellow members. Since the classifieds were your only interest here, and as even that minimal contact is now at an end, I suppose you're unlikely to suddenly gain any interest in the community as a whole.

I wish you luck in finding a community (if you even want that) and/or for-sale listings which better suit you. Cheers!


----------



## wayward

And just to add, you also shouldn't say you'll never deal with "anyone" on this site again; It's not like everyone here is going to rip you off. I've traded several times here and nobody has ripped me off. It's actually a very good selling and trading community compared to other places.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I've had nothing but great experiences with people on this site. You just happened to catch a bad one.


----------



## wayward

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I've had nothing but great experiences with people on this site. You just happened to catch a bad one.



This is true. I have nothing bad to say about the Classifieds community here. Hell, I just got done with one of the fastest and smoothest trades since I started dealing on here. Don't let a lemon ruin the entire experience for you, broseph.


----------



## kirbyy

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/171815-ibanez-s7420-black-pearl.html

looks like he sold your guitar shortly afterwards. sorry this happened dude, but it's the reason I'll never make a purchase of 200$+ with a non-retailer without picking it up in person. too much risk.


----------



## Origin

I bought a 2228 off a dude on this site, sent him 1k+ CAD pre-shipping and it arrived perfectly and on time, we're friends on Facebook now and all that jazz. Every transaction I've done has involved understanding, patient, workable people who have never scammed me once. Really fucking sucks to hit a flake, but I wanna say like the others that I adore this community in general. I think you could buy off someone on here and get your faith in it back; just check iTraders and see if they have a history here!


----------



## Randy

Helps if you take the time to look here:

ugg im kyle


----------



## JohnnyD19

I'm sorry for any of the negative things that anyone took towards themselves. I was pretty worked up last night. I just remembered all of my information for this site and was able to get on last night. I wont be leaving here, because a majority of the people on here have been great to me.


----------



## thedarkoceans

I'd say (for the mods): Ban him.this is clearly becoming his hunting ground,ban that guy.

just an idea,i dont want to be a mod-suggester haha


----------



## gunshow86de

From => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2825216-post45.html



ugg im kyle said:


> I work at Guitar Center man, and I know we don't have the BEST rep with anything, but I would never go to Best Buy for anything musical. Anyone who has ever walked in our door from there was totally filled with the wrong information. From prices, to wrong cables. For anyone reading this thread, *if any of you are trying to hunt anything down what so ever, call and ask for me at* North Olmsted | Guitar Center
> Even if it's just for a simple question you need a fast answer to, just tell me you're from SS.org.



Perhaps you should give Kyle a ring and tell him you are trying to hunt down that guitar he never sent you? If he doesn't want to deal with you, I'm sure his boss would be interested to know that Kyle is publicly identifying himself as a Guitar Center employee whilst scamming people out of guitars. 

North Olmsted
26635 Brookpark Road Extension
North Olmsted, OH44070
Phone: (440) 777-7900


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Good idea is good. Give em a call OP!


----------



## Explorer

I had to rep Gunshow for that. The fact that Kyle put his information out there voluntarily was probably to gain sales, but it was his choice to do so. 

I also like his actually having given permission to be contacted on this matter at work, as this is clearly about trying to hunt down an instrument he specifically was to send out. The irony is almost too much to bear.



> *if any of you are trying to hunt anything down what so ever, call and ask for me at* North Olmsted | Guitar Center



The brilliance behind unearthing this is to be commended. 

And, best of all, it made me laugh.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I try to chase down scammers that come through this site. I've talked to Kyle more than once and never saw any potential threat.. I've gone back and forth with him in an attempt to make a few deals, but never could get him to agree on any terms. That's not typical of a scam artist, so your story is a bit surprising.

If you need any help getting to the bottom of this, please contact me.


----------



## craigny

Stuff like this gives us legitimate gear whores a bad name...lol...but seriously...ive had nothing but good experiences on this as well as other forums in regards to trading...this whole online world is smaller than you think...it seems like a good community as a majority..but his story sends a chill down my spine...you never want to get burned like that...i hope you can possibly resolve it.


----------



## Fiction

I wasn't sure from your post, but did you ship your guitar to him? Or are you just out shipping fees?


----------



## craigny

Fiction said:


> I wasn't sure from your post, but did you ship your guitar to him? Or are you just out shipping fees?


 I believe he sent his guitar plus money to ship his new one back as well as paying for setup work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

wayward said:


> And just to add, you also shouldn't say you'll never deal with "anyone" on this site again; It's not like everyone here is going to rip you off. I've traded several times here and nobody has ripped me off. It's actually a very good selling and trading community compared to other places.


 
Exactly... I'm delightful...


----------



## wayward

Konfyouzd said:


> Exactly... I'm delightful...



I agree. What a djentleman.


----------



## Rick

So because of one person, you're never gonna deal with anyone here? Awesome.


----------



## mountainjam

Rick said:


> So because of one person, you're never gonna deal with anyone here? Awesome.



If the dude legitimately got screwed over, its understandable.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I love generalizations, really. Over the course of my activity here, I've had the following happen:
- to have a guitar sent to me by a dude I didn't know without me paying for it fully, as I was skint at the time. We're friends these days (Felix, aka got_tone). There was no warranty, I paid him;
- to have been paid fully for guitars and their shipping, while asking the buyer to wait for a few days if I wasn't happy with the packaging and preferred to snatch a different cardboard box to allow for better padding, for instance. Everyone got their guitars nice and quick.
- to be asked NOT to send the guitar straight away while the guy I was trading with sent me his without a second thought. He was quite busy and sent 2K worth of guitar, no questions asked. I did the same myself due to stuff like concerts abroad, NAMM and the like. Got my stuff as well.

It takes a bit of intuition and some contact with the people over here to know who's going to honour their word, and how far you can trust peeps. So far, not ONE bad transaction has been made by me - only excellent ones. 

It's people's responsibility to do at least the bare bones reference check if they don't know the buyer / trader / seller. If not, it's not like they "deserve" being scammed of course, but they are seriously jeopardizing themselves. Also, to allow a transaction gone wrong to drag for a year is just plain silly, as the longer you take the less tools at your disposal to achieve compensation.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well OP, its easy enough for you to call his employer and fuck him over hardcore radicult now


----------



## squid-boy

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would only ever sell to people here taking 100% cash up front and only buy from hardcore gear whores like Mesh, Engage, Adam, Nick, etc...that I know aren't crackheads.



Nothing beats dealing with people in person, though. 

Cash up front is also the best; no bullshit, no problems.


----------



## HighGain510

JohnnyD19 said:


> So over a year ago I made a deal to trade my Ibanez RG7420 for a Washburn 6 string. I included money to ship the guitar and to have the Ibanez set up.



Rule of Thumb - If you have to include money to pay for the other guy to ship TO YOU, you're doing it wrong.  Sorry dude, sounds like you kinda screwed the pooch on this one, and waiting a year to complain about it seems more than a bit odd.


----------



## ugg im kyle

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well OP, its easy enough for you to call his employer and fuck him over hardcore radicult now



^ that's pretty amusing.
& to who ever called me while I was at work, those were really cool sentences you didn't finish.

To the forum : Say what ever you want. I was told to "resolve" the issue. If that means making some sort of "public message", then here it is.
I don't spite John at all for posting what he posted. I don't spite him for being upset. I support him as to venting via forum. I never intended to "scam" John, or let alone even make him wait. I have had contact with him fully since the beginning of the trade discussions. He has had my phone number(s) over this allotted amount of time and have had social contact via facebook as well. I have had my own personal en-devours that have made me do a shitty thing. I feel terrible for had happened. I hate to do such a terrible thing to such a good dude. I can do nothing but apologize to the man, and as far as I know there is no personal hostility between us. The guitar will be shipped and received this month. I will encourage him to post a NGD to verify that. 

Just for one last clarification, this was never a scam.


----------



## Fiction

Glad things worked out then!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What about the guy before him?


----------



## Necris

ugg im kyle said:


> ^ that's pretty amusing.
> & to who ever called me while I was at work, those were really cool sentences you didn't finish.
> 
> To the forum : Say what ever you want. I was told to "resolve" the issue. If that means making some sort of "public message", then here it is.
> I don't spite John at all for posting what he posted. I don't spite him for being upset. I support him as to venting via forum. I never intended to "scam" John, or let alone even make him wait. I have had contact with him fully since the beginning of the trade discussions. He has had my phone number(s) over this allotted amount of time and have had social contact via facebook as well. I have had my own personal en-devours that have made me do a shitty thing. I feel terrible for had happened. I hate to do such a terrible thing to such a good dude. I can do nothing but apologize to the man, and as far as I know there is no personal hostility between us. The guitar will be shipped and received this month. I will encourage him to post a NGD to verify that.
> 
> Just for one last clarification, this was never a scam.



Clearly money wasn't an issue as you've had multiple NGDs in the past months. It's absolutely unbelievable that you couldn't have put aside a couple of hours in the last 365+ days to go ship this guy his guitar unless you had no intention of doing so in the first place. You even had the gall to sell his guitar to fund another of your own purchases while he was waiting for you to ship your guitar.
In my eyes the only reason this guy may get his guitar _now _is because he called you out publicly and you could have potentially lost your job if word got out to your employer.

I'd love to hear how you're going to make things right with the other user you scammed on here too.


----------



## Tree

It's gettin' toasty up in hurr


----------



## wayward

Necris said:


> Clearly money wasn't an issue as you've had multiple NGDs in the past months. It's absolutely unbelievable that you couldn't have put aside a couple of hours in the last 365+ days to go ship this guy his guitar unless you had no intention of doing so in the first place. You even had the gall to sell his guitar to fund another of your own purchases while he was waiting for you to ship your guitar.
> In my eyes the only reason this guy may get his guitar _now _is because he called you out publicly and you could have potentially lost your job if word got out to your employer.
> 
> I'd love to hear how you're going to make things right with the other user you scammed on here too.



This ^.

And also, how do you expect people to think it wasn't a scam if you just decided not to ship to the guy for over a year? And on top of that, have NGD's and several classifieds ads up? How is it, that even with your "endeavors", you clearly visited SSO frequently and decided just to ignore the fact that you hadn't shipped a guitar to a guy you made a deal with over a year ago?

I would also love to hear how you're going to make up to a guy who you've ignored and owed a guitar to for a year or more.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I think once he realized he could lose his job it was gg


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## op1e

I have sight-unseen traded guitars straight up 2x on here, with nothing more than a leap of faith and confidence in this community. Its always worked out no problems. Traded my Evo S7 for my m207, then traded the m207 for my Scope 727, and now just bought the m207 back from the guy I traded with! These kind of things cant be given an ounce of leniency, or the whole thing falls apart and we're invaded by twerps. Yes OP should have reacted sooner, but the same applies. Oh yeah, and I'm friends with a GC manager at the Fairlawn store a half hour from there. Maybe I'll link this to her.


----------



## Rev2010

Man, good thing this never happened to me - since it's public info where he works I personally would've had no reserve to take a flight over there, show up at his job, and beat his ass. Better be careful there Kyle, if people have your info they can trace you easily. Give the guy what is rightfully his and stop being such a loser thief!!


Rev.


----------



## Iamasingularity

This is just unbelievable. Just downright shameful. I don`t buy Kyle`s story at all. There just simply isn`t a excuse for such a thing. Reminds me of Roter guitars, the whole bunch. I`m suprised that nothing has been done to resolve this. Where I live if this happened, I would call on the police`s help to resolve such matters if it couldn`t between the trader/buyer. Though the OP was a bit soft to buy such a BS story for so long and talk about it now, I think you guys can help him resolve this issue. Its great to see the SSO community crackdown on such cases. The guys working on this have my utmost respect. Kudos to you all.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Iamasingularity said:


> This is just unbelievable. Just downright shameful. I don`t buy Kyle`s story at all. There just simply isn`t a excuse for such a thing. Reminds me of Roter guitars, the whole bunch. I`m suprised that nothing has been done to resolve this. Where I live if this happened, I would call on the police`s help to resolve such matters if it couldn`t between the trader/buyer. Though the OP was a bit soft to buy such a BS story for so long and talk about it now, I think you guys can help him resolve this issue. Its great to see the SSO community crackdown on such cases. The guys working on this have my utmost respect. Kudos to you all.


 
Yeah...

Although I have never actually had a case like this before, I'm willing to believe that Kyle will send the guitar, although about the other buyer, I'm really not too sure, at the end of the day, problems MAY (and I mean on rare occasions) occur with anything you buy, either from online or from an FS post in the classifieds, depends on chance or circumstance on the sellers behalf usually, I once bought strings in bulk online and it was delayed by 1 week, due to a postal strike, either way, scam or no scam, delaying things for that long has no excuse man....

It's a little piss poor to be honest


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Personally, i think the right thing to do would be to wait for kyle to deliver the guitar. then ban his ass.

This could have been anyone of us getting screwed over.


----------



## Fiction

Oh sheit, I didn't realize there was another guy he scammed.


----------



## wayward

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Personally, i think the right thing to do would be to wait for kyle to deliver the guitar. then ban his ass.
> 
> This could have been anyone of us getting screwed over.



This, it's true. It's not like John is the only person that could have been screwed over. He already got neg feedback from a guy who got ripped off before John submitted his neg feedback (Which was after John had already traded with Kyle, so John couldn't have seen neg feedback before he traded). Kyle could have nearly ripped off any of us on the classifieds. I for one think he should be banned after John receives the guitar; Somebody with two accounts of taking people's money and running, and only finishing deals when he's confronted about it shouldn't be in such a trustworthy trading community.


----------



## Don Vito

ugg im kyle said:


> ^ that's pretty amusing.
> & to who ever called me while I was at work, those were really cool sentences you didn't finish.
> 
> To the forum : Say what ever you want. I was told to "resolve" the issue. If that means making some sort of "public message", then here it is.
> I don't spite John at all for posting what he posted. I don't spite him for being upset. I support him as to venting via forum. I never intended to "scam" John, or let alone even make him wait. I have had contact with him fully since the beginning of the trade discussions. He has had my phone number(s) over this allotted amount of time and have had social contact via facebook as well. I have had my own personal en-devours that have made me do a shitty thing. I feel terrible for had happened. I hate to do such a terrible thing to such a good dude. I can do nothing but apologize to the man, and as far as I know there is no personal hostility between us. The guitar will be shipped and received this month. I will encourage him to post a NGD to verify that.
> 
> Just for one last clarification, this was never a scam.


----------



## Explorer

I had previously dropped a message to Kyle here so he was aware of this topic, and I'm glad that he's finally making good on this particular deal. I wasn't previously aware of the other negative feedback, but have now sent a private message to thepylestory, so that he/she also will have the opportunity to have Kyle make good now that he is past his various endeavours. 

Kyle, I commend you for hopefully stepping up. I look forward to reading of you sewing up this remaining loose thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*Hey guys, leave the 'ing to the pros. *


----------



## thepylestory

Thanks explorer for bringing this to my attention. I am the other guy that kyle screwed over. I got my money back from my dealings with him. He didn't give me my money back paypal did. Kyle kept pushing off the shipping of the item I purchased and eventually just stopped talking to me. Ugg I'm kyle is a scammer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*Hey guys, not going to say this again, keep to the topic at hand. *


----------



## fireheart82

Pay him a visit. Make him pay the airplane trip and jacuzzi hotel room...


----------



## Explorer

I'm assuming that Kyle has now supplied a tracking number, no? And that Kyle is sending the instrument promised, in the condition promised?

At this point, as the topic has evolved a bit, I'm glad the information has become available. I've gone back and thanked the initial post.

I suppose the only thing left is for the OP to post about finally getting his instrument in the mail in the condition promised. I look forward to reading about it.


----------



## op1e

^ Why did I just picture you saying that in Dirty Harry voice, with a cocked revolver?


----------



## ugg im kyle

Who wants to inform me that I sold John's Washburn HM to someone else? Pretty sure i'm looking at it right now.

Sucks to suck.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I suppose its not really any of my business, but if an explanation for this whole things exists, I think it would help the reputation of those involved if said explanation were shared with the rest of us. If reputations aren't important to those involved, then never mind.


----------



## ugg im kyle

Adam Of Angels said:


> I suppose its not really any of my business, but if an explanation for this whole things exists, I think it would help the reputation of those involved if said explanation were shared with the rest of us. If reputations aren't important to those involved, then never mind.



I previously posted an explanation, I guess it was sufficient.
Once again though, it's all been cleared with John.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ugg im kyle said:


> I previously posted an explanation, I guess it was sufficient.
> Once again though, it's all been cleared with John.



Wat? 



thepylestory said:


> Thanks explorer for bringing this to my attention. I am the other guy that kyle screwed over. I got my money back from my dealings with him.* He didn't give me my money back paypal did.* Kyle kept pushing off the shipping of the item I purchased and eventually just stopped talking to me. Ugg I'm kyle is a scammer.


----------



## Explorer

I understand you wanting people to not make comments on this transaction, which has taken over a year for you to ship it out. 

What you are hoping for with your comments, and your negations of the OP? To set the record straight?

If the OP had truly been on board with you holding the instrument for more than a year, then it was wrong of him to post. You keep coming back to his having been informed, but the OP noted that you dropped out of contact... while he was still waiting for the instrument, and (although the OP didn't note this) while you had been engaging in all kinds of other dealings on this site. You yourself noted that you were in the wrong... although you gave the impression of it being somehow on the OP.

Similarly, thepylestory would have been wrong to give you bad reputation when/if you had sent out the instrument he/she had paid for, in addition to having fraudulently filed with PayPal.

I *guess* I can understand not wanting people to talk about me, but if I had ever done something similar, *and* if I were truly contrite, I'd have to accept the consequences of my actions. That would have included, in this case, copping to having dropped out of communication *after* not having delivered for almost a year, and additionally accepting that others would comment on the matter.

Personally, I'm skeptical that you suddenly decided to ship the instrument because you felt it was the right thing to do. I believe it was only because of this topic that you realized what consequences were possible, and moved to mitigate those circumstances. 

I don't think I mentioned this earlier, hoping that you finally sending the instrument would be the resolution, but since you're intent on setting the record straight:
*
Are you saying the OP was lying about you severing all contact? *

*Are you saying thepylestory was lying about having to go to PayPal in order to get a refund for an instrument you never sent?

*One more thought: The reason the SS.org classifieds work is because this *is* a community. People look out for each other, including mentioning when someone is out of line. That's part of being a community. 

Speaking purely as a member of this community, I'd be appalled if someone only wanted the benefits of selling/buying/trading here, but didn't care about the community itself. Fortunately, reputation in this small community is something for people to either value or throw away through their own actions.

Cheers!


----------



## gunshow86de

JohnnyD19 said:


> *I included money to ship the guitar and to have the Ibanez set up. *



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/171815-ibanez-s7420-black-pearl.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/142984-fs-heavily-modded-ibanez-7420-a.html

Let me get this straight, he gave you money to ship the guitar and you somehow weren't able to ship it to him. In the interim between when he shipped you the guitar and JohnnyD19 started this thread, you appear to have sold or traded 2 guitars (including the one that JohnnyD19 was originally trading for the Washburn). Still, you somehow weren't able to ship him the Washburn.



ugg im kyle said:


> I have had my own personal en-devours that have made me do a shitty thing.



What kind of "personal en-devours" (sic) could possibly have prevented you from coming up with the ~$50 it costs to ship a guitar within the continental US?

I still can't believe you have the nerve to get angry with other members coming down on you for this, especially with the other incident where you didn't bother shipping gear for which you received money.

I think it's pretty clear you had no intention of honoring your end of the deal, and are only now attempting to do so because you feel it could threaten your employment.


----------



## ugg im kyle

First of all, I will have all the "nerve" I want to have when people are spreading false information. I admit to my actions. Yet the fact that this went "public" on here, would far from sway my objective of sending him the guitar or not. I didn't have to explain anything to anyone. I am rarely ever on on here.
The other trade went sour was for a roadcase, which the dude got his money back through paypal because he didn't want to wait. Which is understandable. < off topic
If you guys want to continue to toss each others' salads over this while you QQ, go ahead. The situation is over and done. I'm hooking John up with a ton of accessories to attempt to compensate for his long, stupid wait.

#swag


----------



## Lirtle

#notenoughswagtogetoffyourass #lame


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I still think it's pretty hilarious you only came in here once someone found out where you work. 

So long as OP gets what he paid for though, hopefully the next person that decides to trade with UggImKyle looks at his Itrader.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The part that I don't understand is, what false information was spread, exactly?


----------



## Randy

thepylestory said:


> Ugg I'm kyle is a scammer.



Good enough for me. 

To everyone else in this thread (you probably all know who you are), arguing back and forth with this guy doesn't help resolve anything. For future reference, unless you're directly involved with the matter at hand, stay out of it. We don't need vigilantes.


----------



## thedarkoceans

we dont need vigilantes,we have 




*
RANDY.*


----------



## JohnnyD19

Guitar was supposed to be shipped out today. Let's see if it happens. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## JohnnyD19

Haven't gotten the tracking number yet. Starting to lose hope in this whole thing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Call his work


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

NEVER wait a year to get shit resolved with a private sale. If you pay Paypal, you have 45 days to dispute, so never let shit go more than a month, hell, 2 weeks if you can help it. If it's someone you don't know, don't send it as a gift, even if they bitch about eating the Paypal fees. I think there's a sticky somewhere here about how not to get fucked on sales. Should be mandatory reading for new members.

Honestly, when I sell something, and I can't ship it out for even a week, I feel like a fucking scumbag. Most people feel that way, so if it takes them longer I would be on their ass, unless it's someone you know and you know for a fact that you can trust them.

If I'm selling something and it's someone with absolutely no iTrader and no history here, I'm asking for EMT, and if they can't deal with that, too fucking bad. I have a history and lots of trades, they don't.

Just a few of the things that can prevent shit like this from happening


----------



## Sephael

If need be I willingly eat the PayPal fee for the other person just so I don't have to use gift option.


----------



## highlordmugfug

JohnnyD19 said:


> Haven't gotten the tracking number yet. Starting to lose hope in this whole thing


Did anything ever change with this or did you still never get a tracking no. or your gear?


----------



## Explorer

JohnnyD19, I've sent you a few suggestions via PM for getting this resolved at this point. I'm still hopeful Kyle will get this resolved on his own, instead of doing the online *and* real-life equivalent of cutting off his nose to spite his own face, but that would be entirely his own choice.


----------



## flexkill

Man, this thread is just WOW!!!!!


----------



## ilyti

^ I know, I'm at the edge of my seat with the suspense! I still can't help but wonder what "reasons" Kyle had for not sending the guitar a year ago. Because obviously there are some in his own head, whether they're legitimate or not.


----------



## JohnnyD19

No guitar has been received. Sorry i haven't updated you guys in a while. I've been having computer problems and finally got my computer back up and running.


----------



## SpaceDock

No, just no. I cant believe you did that


----------



## thepylestory

man, that blows. u should call his place of employment. if he is still there.


----------



## skeels

Is that dude flipping me off?


----------



## Explorer

I was curious, and did a quick search on one of those emails to which the title has now been changed. *sigh* 

I do hope you at least get some satisfaction from his workplace. 

It's for the OP to solicit help, but if there are any members in Ohio, I'm hopeful that at least one of you would be willing to help file in small claims court, and then to get some wages garnished. If anyone knows how much it costs to file such a thing, and what's required to do so from out of state (affidavits, copies of emails, etc.), please contact me via PM. 

OP is already out some cash. If it's not too much money, I'd pay to see some resolution on this.


----------



## JohnnyD19

I'm out about 175 dollars to have the guitar set up and for him to ship the other guitar to me.



Explorer said:


> I was curious, and did a quick search on one of those emails to which the title has now been changed. *sigh*
> 
> I do hope you at least get some satisfaction from his workplace.
> 
> It's for the OP to solicit help, but if there are any members in Ohio, I'm hopeful that at least one of you would be willing to help file in small claims court, and then to get some wages garnished. If anyone knows how much it costs to file such a thing, and what's required to do so from out of state (affidavits, copies of emails, etc.), please contact me via PM.
> 
> OP is already out some cash. If it's not too much money, I'd pay to see some resolution on this.


----------

